# Resizing a partition from 80gb to 8gb



## sotris99 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a FreeBSD system that takes 80GB of space from my harddrive. I want to shrink that partition to 8GB. How can I do that?


----------



## Beastie (Feb 24, 2013)

1. dump(8) the partition
2. use gpart(8) to delete the partition and create a smaller one
3. newfs(8) the new partition
4. restore(8) the data
5. OPTIONAL: if it's a FreeBSD system (not just data) you will have to recreate (parts of) the boot chain (see gpart(8)).


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 24, 2013)

sotris99 said:
			
		

> I have a FreeBSD system that takes 80GB of space from my harddrive. I want to shrink that partition to 8GB. How can I do that?



Please show the output of gpart show on that system.


----------

